# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الاردن-عقار جديد لعلاج سرطان الدم

## Paradise

تسجيل عقار جديد لعلاج سرطان الدم الحبيبي المزمن 



عمان ـ الدستور ـ كوثر صوالحة 

بعد تجارب استمرت عاما ونصف العام في مركز الحسين للسرطان سجل في الاردن المستحضر الدوائي باسمه العلمي (نيلوتينيب ) واسمه التجاري (Tasigna) وهو علاج مضاد لسرطان الدم الحبيبي المزمن والذي يعاني منه 125 اردنيا. وحصل المستحضر على الموافقتين السويسرية والأمريكية ، بناء على النتائج الايجابية لدراسة مفتوحة للمرحلة الثانية من التجارب السريرية و التي أجريت في مراكزعدة بحسب الدكتور عبدالله عويدي ، استاذ علم امراض الدم في مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية الذي اضاف في مؤتمر صحفي عقد في المركز امس ان الدراسة اظهرت استجابة عالية للدواء لدى المرضى الذين لا يستجيبون لدواء جليفيك Glivec والذين يعانون من حالة مزمنة من ابيضاض الدم الحبيبي المزمن. واعتبره اضافة مهمة في علاج ابيضاض الدم الحبيبي المزمن.

من جانبه قال الدكتور إلياس جبور من مركزإم دي أندرسون للسرطان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، و هو أحد المراكز التي أجريت فيها الدراسات : "باستعمال نيلوتينيب تمكنا من تحفيز استجابة في مكونات الدم لدى %70 من المرضى بالإضافة إلى إخماد كروموسوم فيلادلفيا (Ph+) لدى %50 من الحالات المزمنة و الذين لم يستجيبوا أو لم يحتملوا العلاج بـ ايماتينيب" ، كما بين :"ان الاستجابة للدواء ثابتة. فقد أظهرت نتائج الحالات المرضية المتسارعة أن نيلوتينيب يحدث استجابة في مكونات الدم لدى %47 وتغيرا في المكونات الوراثية للخلايا لدى %30 من الحالات." وقال الدكتور حكمت عبدالرزاق ، رئيس قسم الأمراض الباطنية ورئيس شعبة أمراض الدم و السرطان في مركز الحسين للسرطان "تتقبل أغلبية المرضى علاج نيلوتينيب بشكل جيد ، فقد استمر مرضانا بأخذ نيلوتينيب منذ بدء العلاج و بنفس الجرعة دون توقف أو تخفيض لمقدار الجرعة."ويعتبر ابيضاض الدم الحبيبي المزمن أحد أربعة أنواع مرض اللوكيميا الأكثر شيوعاً ، و هو أحد أشكال سرطان الدم و التي تشكل ما نسبته %15 من حالات سرطان الدم عالمياً ، و التي تنتج عن زيادة في إنتاج خلايا الدم البيضاء غير المكتملة النمو. كما أن %95 من هؤلاء المرضى يعانون من خلل في كروموسوم فيلادلفيا .(Ph+)


التاريخ : 28-11-2008

----------

